# Nails too big for nail clippers



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

I have been struggling with this for a while. Then I thought DUH ask the other GSD people. LOL I have tried every pair I could find. The problem has been that his nails are too big to fit in the space or his nails are too strong and break the clippers. Does anyone else have this problem? If so, what do you do? It has been a while since I tried because it can be painful for him but they are getting too long. 

I tried to get a couple of pics but he must have thought I was going to clip them and kept running LOL The other dog in the pics is a Pitt. I think he was trying to save him!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Some use dremels or something similar, forget what else they are called.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you! That's a good idea! Does anyone have experience with this? Does it work well?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I use these kind of clippers and they should be fine for your dog. They're definitely big and strong enough to cut those nails. And it definitely looks like he can use a good clipping soon.

Amazon.com: Safari Professional Large Nail Trimmer For Dogs: Pet Supplies


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have the millers forge clippers. But purchased a dremel and that is what I use now. Prefer the dremel.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've used a dremel for around 10 years now. Here are the instructions I learned from: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you all so much!! Exactly what I was looking for 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I still use clippers but a dremel is great. I don't have one but one day maybe. I think I would need to desensitize my dog to the dremel noise and feel before I was very successful at switching over. The clippers seem to work fine. Her nails are black so I have to be careful of the quick and the dremel would probably be better for that as it takes a little off at a time.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

My husband and I tag team and use the dremel. I give treats while he mans the dremel. However, in between times, I'll nip the tips off occasionally on my own with some regular clippers made for large dogs while giving treats just to keep him willing to let me use either.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Galathiel said:


> My husband and I tag team and use the dremel. I give treats while he mans the dremel.


Ha, we're the opposite - Tom gives treats while I dremel! 

With Halo, if it's been awhile since we've done nails, I usually clip the tips first because she's a diva and loses patience with the whole process very quickly. The dremel is great, but it is slow, so that speeds things up. 

Keefer's nails are hard as rocks, and grow much faster than hers. He's much more patient and is actually really good about having his nails done, but my hands aren't strong enough to use clippers on him, so I dremel, dremel, dremel.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I usually clip the tips first because she's a diva and loses patience with the whole process very quickly.


A good bully stick or high value chew keeps mine busy while I clip away. They don't even notice I'm there.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The Dremel is great.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

No doubt those are some BIG nails....maybe a bench grinder is in order....just kidding...

Is the dog attached to those nails a 120 plus pounder ???

SuperG


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

What I do is Dremel Beau after a good run. He is laying on his side panting while I am doing it. ..........


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

SuperG said:


> No doubt those are some BIG nails....maybe a bench grinder is in order....just kidding...
> 
> Is the dog attached to those nails a 120 plus pounder ???
> 
> SuperG


The pictures really don't do them any justice LOL 

Now you have me curious. He is 90lbs and 25". Bigger than average? 

I need to put up some new pics. He was in his "teenage awkward phase" in the profile album.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Is there a groomer with a good reputation in your area? Is your vet willing to cut them down for you? This way, you don't have to worry about hurting him, a professional can take them down to where they should be. Then you just need to take the tips off once a week or two, depending =)


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota's nails are bigger than that and I actually use human nail clippers on them. I just keep re-positioning them and clipping off small pieces. It is very difficult but it works. I also have the vet clip them on occasion. The dremel scares me and I cant see my dogs putting up with it without a struggle.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Try using a dremel


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I vote also for the dremel. I had the same problem with my 130 lb. Sting. I first tried a Quickfinder for large dogs- it found the quick but I had to squeeze so hard that Sting yelped and then the battery cover would pop off - it was one big hassle. So I searched on the forum, found helpful advice on how to use it and got a dremel. Works great - Sting couldn't care less about the noise, he is just interested in the treats. Though for the first few months I did just use the low setting. I did trim only a little bit as the nails were long and the quick had grown with it. I do it weekly and am careful to only do a few seconds on a nail -move on, then go back, so the nail doesn't get overheated.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why did you let your dog's nails get so long? i think you let a professional
trim them. then you maintain them. if you use a dremel i think you should
grind a little at a time. stretch it out for a few days.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What kind of clippers are you using, the Resco guillotine type? Those are terrible. Get the big pliers-type clippers with the orange handles. They can handle just about any size toenail. Dremel is great too, but it takes a lot longer, and gets fine toenail dust everywhere (which I have discovered I am highly sensitive to). What I prefer to do is clip the nail down to the shortest length I can, and then round off the sharp edges with the dremel. Some dogs tolerate one and not the other, so whatever works best is what you should do.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when dremelling i use a gas mask that has 2 cartriges. i also
use the ones made out of paper. i wear goggles most of the time.



Freestep said:


> What kind of clippers are you using, the Resco guillotine type? Those are terrible. Get the big pliers-type clippers with the orange handles. They can handle just about any size toenail. Dremel is great too, but it takes a lot longer, and
> 
> >>>>> gets fine toenail dust everywhere (which I have discovered I am highly sensitive to). <<<<<
> 
> What I prefer to do is clip the nail down to the shortest length I can, and then round off the sharp edges with the dremel. Some dogs tolerate one and not the other, so whatever works best is what you should do.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Cusack's Human said:


> The pictures really don't do them any justice LOL
> 
> Now you have me curious. He is 90lbs and 25". Bigger than average?
> 
> ...



Sounds like a studly shepherd to me ...

SuperG


----------

